# أبوظبي تستضيف مؤتمر الطاقة المتجددة يناير المقبل 2007



## عمروعلى3 (11 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="1 80"]








أبوظبي تستضيف مؤتمر الطاقة المتجددة يناير المقبل 2007
عماد سعد، أبوظبي





تشير الدراسات حول الطاقة المتجددة في دولة الإمارات إلى أنه بحلول عام 2050 ستعتمد نصف الطاقة المطلوبة في الإمارات على مصادر الطاقة المتجددة وفي الأغلب ستشكل الطاقة الشمسية نسبة كبيرة من تلك الطاقة المتجددة.

وقال سعادة ماجد المنصوري أمين عام هيئة البيئة بأبوظبي إن معرض ومؤتمر أبوظبي ظبي الدولي حول الطاقة المتكاملة والمستدامة في المناطق القاحلة والذي تستضيفه العاصمة أبوظبي مابين 28 الى 31 يناير المقبل 2007 برعاية كريمة من صاحب السمو الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان رئيس دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة حفظه الله، وتنظمه هيئة البيئة بابوظبي وبالتعاون مع شركة أبوظبي الوطنية للمعارض، إنما يركز على التطبيقات المتاحة لإدارة موارد الطاقة المستدامة وتقنياتها وتنمية وتكامل موارد الطاقة الطبيعية التي تتضمن المياه والوقود الأحفوري والطاقات المتجددة. وكما يهدف المؤتمر إلى جمع نخبة من الخبراء من مختلف أنحاء العالم لمناقشة أحدث الأبحاث والابتكارات الرائدة وتبادل المعلومات حول التقنيات الجديدة للطاقات المتجددة.


ويشارك في المؤتمر في دورته الرابعة التي تعقد بمركز أبوظبي للمعارض الدولية مئات من الباحثين والمتخصصين ومخططي السياسات المهتمين بالطاقة المتجددة والمتكاملة الصديقة للبيئة خاصة على المناطق القاحلة· 

وتركز محاور المؤتمر الرئيسية على مصادر الطاقة المتجددة ويشمل ذلك مصادر الطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح ومصادر الطاقة المتجددة من البيئة البحرية والمناطق الساحلية والطاقة الجيوحرارية وتقنيات تحلية ومعالجة المياه باستعمال وسائل طاقة ذات كفاءة عالية علاوة على دراسة التجارب الناجحة في مجال إنتاج الطاقة والمياه وتحديات التنمية المستدامة للطاقة·

ويضم المعرض الذي يتزامن مع المؤتمر آخر التقنيات المستخدمة في مجال الطاقة المتجددة وأفضل البدائل المتاحة في هذا المجال حيث يوفر فرصة أمام المؤسسات والشركات لعرض إنجازاتها ومشاريعها البيئية ومناقشة القضايا الرئيسية المتعلقة بالطاقة المتجددة وتبادل الخبرات والاطلاع على التجارب المتميزة علاوة على تهيئة الفرصة لتطوير العلاقات وإبرام الصفقات من خلال جمع أصحاب الاختصاص وصناع القرار تحت سقف واحد·

وقال ماجد المنصوري، الأمين العام لهيئة البيئة أبوظبي، إنه نسبة للطلب المتزايد على الطاقة بشكل دائم وزيادة معدلات النمو السكاني في العالم فان العالم قد يواجه نقصا حادا في موارد الطاقة في المستقبل القريب نظرا لأنه يتم استنفاد الموارد غير المتجددة للأرض بسرعة كبيرة ولذلك فان البحث عن موارد وتقنيات الطاقة المستدامة يعتبر بارقة أمل لمستقبل أفضل· وأكد وجود حاجة عاجلة لوضع رؤية واضحة لمواجهة التحديات الحالية والمستقبلية للتنمية المتكاملة لموارد الطاقة المستدامة في المناطق القاحلة· 

وأشار إلى إمكانية تحقيق ذلك بواسطة مؤسسات البحث العلمي والتطوير التقني من أجل توفير الخبرات التقنية للمعالجة الفعالة لمختلف المشكلات البيئية في المناطق القاحلة· 

وأوضح أن المؤتمر يهدف إلى جمع نخبة من الخبراء من مختلف أنحاء العالم لمناقشة أحدث الأبحاث والابتكارات الرائدة وتبادل المعلومات حول التقنيات الجديدة للطاقات المتجددة ونشر ما يتم التوصل إليه من نتائج مهمة في هذا المجال وتحديد أولويات التنمية المستدامة لموارد الطاقة خاصة في المناطق القاحلة بالإضافة إلى دراسة قضايا الطاقة الحالية في مجال التقنيات والبدائل للاستفادة من موارد الطاقة المتجددة فضلا عن التقنيات الحالية في مجال الوقود الأحفوري والتركيز على التجارب الناجحة والتقنيات الحالية لإنتاج المياه والطاقة والتحديات التي تواجه الاستخدام المتكامل لها· وسيتم خلال أيام المؤتمر تنظيم حلقة نقاش لإصدار توصيات المؤتمر بواسطة لجنة عالمية· 



[/FRAME]​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (11 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي عمرو العلي

خبر سار جدا وأنا سأكون في الأمارات قريبا انشاء الله ولن أضيع هذه المناسبة انشاء الله


----------



## عمروعلى3 (11 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى محمد
واتمنى ان تنتفع به باذن الله



م.محمد الكردي قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي عمرو العلي
> 
> خبر سار جدا وأنا سأكون في الأمارات قريبا انشاء الله ولن أضيع هذه المناسبة انشاء الله




شوفت أهميه الهندسة المدنية :67: 
لو كنت مهندس مدنى كنت كتبتها ان شاء الله


----------



## صناعة المعمار (12 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

والله خبر جميل وانجاز عظيم هنيئا لاهل الامارات:31: 

ان شاءالله مهندس محمد حتحضر المؤتمر وتاتينا بمعلومات هامة وجديدة  

[LINE]hr[/LINE]




عمروعلى3 قال:


> شوفت أهميه الهندسة المدنية :67:
> لو كنت مهندس مدنى كنت كتبتها ان شاء الله



:81: :81: م.عمرو دايما تمسك المهندس محمد على هذا الخطأ :67: لكن اشك أن يعيده

الف شكر


----------



## كمال_حامد (15 أغسطس 2006)

خبر سار و اتمني ان احضر هذا الؤتمر


----------



## عمروعلى3 (31 أغسطس 2006)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## القلزم (2 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العااااافيه


----------



## الألكتروني (15 ديسمبر 2006)

خبر رائع الله , يعطيك العافية


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (3 يناير 2007)

معلومات عامة عن المؤتمر
لماذا يستهدف المؤتمر المناطق القاحلة؟
• تعتبر بيئات المناطق القاحلة هامة اقتصادياً وتعيش فيها نسبة متزايدة من سكان العالم.
• تشغل المناطق القاحلة 37% من مساحة اليابسة من الأرض
• تمثل 64% من الأراضي الجافة في العالم و97% من تلك الصحاري القاحلة توجد في قارات إفريقيا وآسيا واستراليا والتي تعتبر أكثر قارات العالم جفافاً.
• تعاني تلك المناطق من نقص خطير في الموارد المائية العذبة.
النظرة المستقبلية والحلول
• التحول تدريجياً إلى بدائل الموارد الطبيعية (المتجددة مثل الطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح وطاقة الأمواج) واستغلال تقنيات تحلية المياه المالحة ومياه البحر.
• التقنيات الجديدة عالية التكلفة بالنسبة للدول النامية.
• عليه فإن سياسات الطاقة المستدامة والتركيز على الموارد المتجددة ، قد تمثل خياراً استراتيجياً لمواجهة الطلب المتزايد على الطاقة والمياه.
دواعي عقد المؤتمر
• الحاجة إلى تبني السياسات المتكاملة لموارد وتقنيات الطاقة المستدامة.
• دراسة الموارد المتجددة مثل الطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح والطاقة الحرارية وإمكانية توفير احتياجات المناطق القاحلة وشبه القاحلة مع الوضع في الاعتبار الظروف الاقتصادية والبيئية والاجتماعية.
• النظر في إمكانية الاستفادة من تقنيات الطاقة المتجددة مثل نظم التوليد المائي والوقود الهيدروجيني والرياح والطاقة الشمسية لتوفير الطاقة للمناطق القاحلة في المستقبل.
الأهداف
• جمع خبراء من مختلف أنحاء العالم وتوفير الفرصة لهم لمناقشة الجديد في مجال الأبحاث والانجازات الكبيرة في هذا المجال.
• تحديد أسبقيات تطوير موارد الطاقة المستدامة وخاصة في المناطق القاحلة.
• دراسة قضايا الطاقة الراهنة وما تحقق من تقدم في التقنيات الجديدة والمفاهيم البديلة لتكامل موارد الطاقة المتجددة مع التقنيات القائمة على الوقود الأحفوري.
• التركيز على التجارب الناجحة والتقنيات الحالية لإنتاج المياه والطاقة.
• تبادل الخبرات ونقل التكنولوجيا المناسبة
كيف نحقق الهدف
• الجمع بين مؤسسات البحث العلمي والتكنولوجيا وقطاع الصناعة والجامعات لتبادل الخبرات التقنية بصورة فعالة لمعالجة مشكلات المناطق القاحلة من خلال هذا المؤتمر ووضع أسبقيات للخطوات المستقبلية.
مخرجات المؤتمر
• وضع رؤية واضحة لمواجهة التحديات الحالية والمستقبلية لتنمية الموارد المتكاملة للطاقة المستدامة في المناطق القاحلة.
• إصدار توصيات بواسطة اللجنة العلمية والخبراء والمتحدثين والمشاركين.
• تمثل الرؤية المقترحة والتوصيات قاعدة علمية لمتابعة نتائج المؤتمر مستقبلاً.


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (3 يناير 2007)

كل جديد حول المؤتمر وموعده بالتحديد على الصفحة التالية

http://www.ead.ae/ar/?T=1&ID=232


----------



## النبراس. (29 يناير 2007)

اسأل الله ان يوفق المؤتمر لما فيه مصلحة الانسانية جمعا


----------



## الرامي رقم 1 (7 فبراير 2007)

مؤتمر هام جدا ،،، ودولة الإمارات تسير بخطى حثيثة لتلافي الإعتماد الكلي على النفط كمصدر للطاقة ،،، و لها انجازات عديده في هذا المجال و الإستثمارات ستتوالى في هذه المشاريع إن شاء الله ،،، و العقبى لبقية دول الخليج


----------

